# Заводской брак Рубин 6?



## Vetach (27 Сен 2019)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Недавно мне посчастливилось приобрести баян Рубин 6, в абсолютно новом состоянии да ещё и не в обычном цвете. То что он вообще не игран уверяю Вас. Даже отметин на клавиатуре левой руки нет. Покупал инструмент в интернете у человека который от музыки далёк абсолютно.
Не ожидал столкнутся с заводскими недоработками. 
Одна из которых очень огорчает, как-то криво установленна левая клавиатура, первые два ряда смотрят в одну сторону, остальные - (аккордовые) выборные в другую. В чём может быть проблема? Криво поставлена? Заглядывал туда, но так как не специалист, ничего сделать не смог. Что посоветуете? Знакомых мастеров нет... Не критично но немного неудобно.

Вот ещё ракурс


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (30 Ноя 2019)

Это нормально я считаю. Это ж вам не поршня в цилиндрах-плотняком должны сидеть.У мне так же на туле и ничего,играем.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2019)

Может, этот "новый, не игранный" инструмент хранили на даче? Горка опухла от влаги, всего и делов. Дайте хорошие фото потрохов. Не телефоном или утюгом, а фотоаппаратом)… .


----------



## AlexDm (1 Дек 2019)

На фото не видно особого криминала. На мой взгляд кнопки торчат на горке высоковато, что может быть вызвано износом поролона клапанов. Замена поролона на фетр 2 мм. должна помочь.


----------



## vyachek (2 Дек 2019)

Там выборка стоит криво по оношению к басам. На Рубине первые четыре ряда живут своей жизнью, они очень просто снимаются . Можно поробовать снять и поставить обратно.


----------



## vyachek (2 Дек 2019)

Обучающее видео


----------

